# asrock 970 extreme 4?



## The Day Walker! (Aug 31, 2011)

Pals
Needed 2 know is the mobo good enough?
And wots the price in India Mumbai?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

What is the config of your PC? (i.e. processor, ram, graphics card, psu etc.)

In sort, post more details about your PC config before expecting any answer of your question.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Sep 1, 2011)

X6 1055t
2x2gb ddr3 corsair
Msi n560gtx 
Msi 890gxm-g65
Cm hyper 212+
zebronics bijli cabby
Xfx 550w pro edition core series

Needed 2 replace the mobo
So needed to know the details regarding the mobo and a good cabby not exceeding 2500.


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2011)

For a 2.5k cabby get CM430 Elite and For a 2k abby nothing beats NZXT Gamma 

I don't think mobos based 970 chipset is available in here now - they will be available with BD cpu release anyway - your current mobo supports CF so a better alternative would be a get MSI 990FX GD65 priced around ~9.5k or else get Asus Sabertooth 990FX


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 1, 2011)

^^+1 for topgear suggestion.go with 990.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Sep 1, 2011)

Woots the price of sabertoth?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

Asus sabertooth 990fx @ 13.8k


----------



## The Day Walker! (Sep 2, 2011)

Uff way over my budget..
Twice my budget.. Max I an afford is 8k Indian currency


----------



## The Day Walker! (Sep 2, 2011)

Will try to get asrock 1. Else any other option?


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2011)

The Day Walker! said:


> Uff way over my budget..
> Twice my budget.. Max I an afford is 8k Indian currency



If you can't find Asrock 970 mobo you better opt for MSI 990FXA-GD65 - this should be around ~9.5k and much more better than any 970


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 2, 2011)

But why do you want to rplace the board now? Yours is a very good board.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Sep 2, 2011)

I want to oc my procy and pals at ocerclock.net said that this board will burn off if I try to oc my x6 on it. And that I'll need a better board for oc. So needs a better option...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 2, 2011)

topgear said:


> If you can't find Asrock 970 mobo you better opt for MSI 990FXA-GD65 - this should be around ~9.5k and much more better than any 970



+1 for your suggestion.


----------

